# Oilin' cheese



## wade2000 (Dec 10, 2013)

Somewhere I read about oiling cheese to prevent molding. What would be the best oil to use and is this temporary or a long term remedy?


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Send a PM to Mr. T 59874. He knows all regarding cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't know about the oiling but just vac pac it you should not get any mold. I vac pac mine after smoking and I have got some left almost a yr old no mold

Mr T does know his stuff on cheese thou if you have a question ask him and try this thread he wrote.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Hope this helps let know and good luck


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll second what DS said. I vac pack ours and never have a mold issue. Not that mold is really an issue with cheese anyways.


----------



## wade2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks folks, Mr T sure does know his stuff !! Makes me hungry. I'm going out today to try and find a replacement for my vac. sealer, It's toast.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

I agree with the rest and have never oiled cheese.  Just vac pac  and I have cheese in the fridge that's over a year old now with no mold.  I heard you can oil eggs and keep them on the counter.

I hope Mr T sets us straight and will be watching.

Stan


----------



## thatcho (Mar 11, 2014)

Question for y'all. I smoked a pound of Gouda n let it breathe overnight on counter. Vac sealed it next morn n put it in basement where stays a cool 50 deg. I noticed some moisture inside bag tonight. Is this normal? Checked seal it is good. Should i remove it to let moisture dry off then reseal?


----------



## spacetrucker (Mar 16, 2014)

PM sent to MR. T asked him to check on this thread and answer some questions...


----------



## goliath (Mar 16, 2014)

i recently sent a message to M RT about moisture in my vac seal bag with the cheese and he says some cheese just has more moisture in it than others. i actually didnt notice the moisture till i opened the bag. he suggested to NOTt wrap the cheese in paper towel when packaging cause it can suck the smoke flavor from the cheese.

HE IS THE CHEESE GOD !!!!!!

and is very willing to help out...

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2014)

wade2000 said:


> Somewhere I read about oiling cheese to prevent molding. What would be the best oil to use and is this temporary or a long term remedy?


Wade, it would be recommended that if you are planning on long term storage that you wax your hard cheeses.  Oiling will keep air from reaching your cheese which in turn inhibits molding.  Vegetable oil will work just fine although it would be a good idea to refresh the oil every week or two and or along any cut edges.  Store your oiled cheese in plastic containers.

Maybe this will help.   Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------

